# Strawberries Boost Red Blood Cells, Study Finds



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Strawberries Boost Red Blood Cells, Study Finds ScienceDaily – A group of volunteers ate half a kilo of strawberries every day for two weeks to demonstrate that eating this fruit improves the antioxidant capacity of blood. The study, carried out by Italian and Spanish researchers, showed that strawberries boost red blood cells’ response to oxidative [...]

*Read More...*


----------

